# Setting up Cisco 8642HD



## JLajeune (Aug 24, 2007)

Need help!
I now have a Cisco 8642HD PVR and it is connected to my HT. However, the User Guide from Cisco is rather shallow (I will not use any other expletive as this is a family oriented site!) and I am looking for more information on what the different connections and set-ups do. My provider, Videotron, gives the old SA 8300HD manual in the Cisco box. The tech excused his company for doing so but had no other solutions!
Questions:
1. Should I connect L/R audio output to my amp (Pioneer VSX-816, w/out HDMI) or just the digital audio output. What if I connect both?
2. Is the Optical Digital Out a better solution and why?
3. What settings are best on the 8642HD PVR:
Audio: Digital Out > Dolby Digital or Other? I would think Dolby however, what is the difference?
Audio: Range > Narrow? What is the difference with the Wide and Normal settings?
Audio: Volume Ctrl > Fixed? What is the difference with the Variable setting?

Anyone out there optimized the connections from this equipment or know the answers? Cisco markets a product but does not appear to know what it does or doesn't do!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Not familiar with that particular unit but it sounds like a newer version of the 8000 series, in that case the optimum setup would be just optical as your receiver will undoubtedly have a better DAC than the STB. I would set digital out to dolby digital (other is pcm down conversion), range should be set to whatever sounds best to you, narrow is how I usually leave it for customers. As long as you plan on using your receiver for volume control you should set the vol ctrl to fixed so as not to have 2 separate volume controls which can cause distortion problems.


----------



## JLajeune (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you for the info nholmes1,
I had not thought about using the optical output. What is the difference between the optical output vs. the digital (are they not both digital)?
I am also wondering if the setup info for the 8300HD might apply wholly for this unit. I have not used the unit for very long and am still getting familiar with the setup, use, etc.

I will try your suggestions soon as I do not have optical cables on hand.

Thanks again
JLajeune


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If this is any help, the user manual for the 8642HD is here:

http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/userguides2/4026882_A.pdf


----------



## JLajeune (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mike P.,
I downloaded the Cisco manual immediately after the tech left my house and, while it provides the basics, the manual does not help identify all the settings the unit provides and what they do.

A well researched and written manual should identify all known settings (those readily accessible), explain each one, their use and why and when they should be used. The Cisco manual does not do that leaving one to wonder, experiment and keep wondering if there might not be a better setup.

As an ex-technical writer, I guess this is my gripe for the day ;-)

Thanks
JLajeune


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Rodgers uses the same PVR, they may have a better manual for the unit but their website is currently unavailable.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry they don't all have digital coax so I was suggesting optical, technically they should be the same as far as sound quality and output capabilities.


----------

